# Nice Little Sander Keeps the Air Clean



## schuft (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice review, thanks.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I have the same one and I agree with your points. The power is a little lacking for heavier jobs. I can't bring myself to spend the money on a Festool so for now I just suck it up..


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Follow up to my review:
I have found that the seal between the sander and the dust canister doesn't last long. Dust now escapes from the o-ring joint and renders the dust collection nearly useless. The o-ring wears as the canister is removed or installed, and will require regular replacement.
So, I hooked up the shop vac with my Woodriver crush-proof hose. The stub on the Bosch sander really isn't long enough to hold the vac hose. It falls off regularly.
Also the lid to remove the dust is not very ergonomic. It has tiny tabs like a bad tupperwear lid. I'm not talking about the tupperwear you use, but the old one that is relegated to the back of you cupboard.

As a result, I have gone back to using my Dewalt 421, which is a real workhorse. Dust collection on the Dewalt is great with a shop vac and Woodriver hose.


----------

